
Awesome graphical demo written in 8.5k of Atmel assembly (vid) - nickb
http://www.demoscene.tv/prod.php?id_prod=13233
======
MaysonL
Awesome indeed, for 8.5K of assembly, but I prefer the Advanced Beauty stuff:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=253027>

